# Gute DB - dumme Leute



## Vanaxel (4. Mai 2006)

tut mir leid wenn ich das mal so sagen muss, aber is euch schonmal aufgefallen daß diese DB völlig verseucht ist mit Posts von Leuten, die nicht wissen wie sie sich auf einer öffentlichen Page verhalten müssten? Manche glauben wohl wirklich daß sie der Tag "Gast" schützt? Nicht anmelden müssen sollte doch kein Freibrief für Leute sein welche einen IQ geringer als Styropor haben.

Auf 50 Posts zu einem Item XY sind 3 Kommentare die wirklich sachlich geschrieben sind und wirklich informativ sind und weiterhelfen. Nehmt das mal zur Kenntnis und arbeitet da ne Lösung aus, weil daß man unter 100 Posts wie "langweilig" oder "hab ich gestern bekommen" oder "du bist ein noob" genau den Post findet wo steht "Gefunden auf tloc 36,75" grenzt mit dem Stand 4.5.2006 schon fast an ein Wunder....

Wer mir beistimmen kann möge sich mit einem /signed drunterklemmen.

In tiefer Trauer um die einzig gute deutsche WoW-DB welche immer mehr versaut...


----------



## Aeon (4. Mai 2006)

Hi Vanaxel!

Von mir bekommst du da ein uneingeschränktes /signed . . . allerdings nicht ganz ohne Nebenbemerkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du das hier im Forum schon schlimm findest, dann geh mal in das Realmforum meines Servers, danach wirst du einerseits erstaunt sein wie gut der Umgangston hier im Forum ist  und andererseits mich zu tiefst bedauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder besuche mal diese Seite und lies dir ein paar Kommentare zu den dortigen Templates durch^^ *»Klick mich!«*
Ich bin ausm staunen nimma rausgekommen, dass hat einiges getopt, von dem ich bisher dachte es sei schlimm gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es nur noch armselig wie sich die Leute hinter ihren Tags verstecken und glauben sie könnten so schadlos andere grob beleidigen. Vermutlich aber ist es nicht mal überraschend, denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, glänzt das hiesige miteinander in diesem schönen Lande beinahe ausschließlich nur noch durch Respektlosigkeit. Umso mehr schätze ich all jene, die wie du schon sagtest, sachlich bleiben und in der Lage sind auf gleicher Augenhöhe mit anderen zu diskutieren und sich auszutauschen.

Das Problem an dieser Geschichte ist nur, dass man es nicht kontrollieren kann. Da müsste jeder Post gecheckt werden und ich glaube dieser Aufwand wäre nicht zu leisten. Vielleicht wäre es ne Möglichkeit, dass wenn einem ein thread besonders durch Beleidigungen jedweder Art auffällt, man auf diesen hinweist mit der Bitte ihn doch mal zu prüfen und die posts ggf. zu löschen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das noch zu leisten wäre für die Admins dieses Forums. Ich schätze man kann da nicht mehr tun als einfach weiter sachlich zu bleiben, vielleicht kann man auf diese Art diese Leute verdrängen . . .


Greetz
Aeon


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Vanaxel, Hallo Aeon,

dieses - ich nenne es mal Phänomen, ist uns bekannt und wir haben uns diesbezüglich bereits  Gedanken gemacht. Wir werden für registrierte User eine etwas erweiterte Oberfläche erstellen um Kommentare zu filtern. Außerdem werden wir wohl ein Bewertungssystem einführen um Kommentare bewerten zu können. Hat ein Kommentar dann einen entsprechenden Rang erreicht, wird er farblich von den anderen abgehoben.

Einen genauen Termin dafür kann ich dir im Moment noch keinen nennen, sicher ist aber das wir daran arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wauzy (4. Mai 2006)

hi,

@Vanaxel
/signed

@Aeon
ich habe da mal kurz gelesen, habe viel gelacht, aber info's hab ich nicht wirklich bekommen können. Der Umgangston ist wirklich tief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@B3N



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Eure Arbeit im algemeinen muß man ein dickel Lob aussprechen.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Patrice (4. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man noch 1-2 Leute anheuern, die solche unnützen Kommentare löschen können.

 Das würd zwar mit Sicherheit dauern aber im großen und ganzen wäre das bestimmt nicht verkehrt


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man noch 1-2 Leute anheuern, die solche unnützen Kommentare löschen können.
> 
> Das würd zwar mit Sicherheit dauern aber im großen und ganzen wäre das bestimmt nicht verkehrt
> [post="111850"][/post]​



Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wieviel Arbeit das ist. *g*


----------



## Aeon (4. Mai 2006)

Huhu!

Um ehrlich zu sein seid ihr somit das erste Forum das ich kenne, in dem überhaupt an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Find's echt Klasse das ihr nicht einfach nur eine weitere Plattform bereitstellen wollt, sondern es euch auch ganz offensichtlich kümmert was darin passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz
Aeon


----------



## Meandor (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bitte dranbleiben bei diesen Thema, wenn
ich die Kommentare z.b. von »Aschenbringer« lese, bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen.

Einfachste Lösungsmöglichkeit:

Für Gäste ist die Kommentarfunktion gesperrt, nur wer sich anmeldet,
kann welche schreiben.

Ansonsten /signed

Grüsse Meandor


----------



## B3N (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Meandor,

Gast-Kommentare möchten wir nicht verbieten. Ich finde es persönlich sehr schlecht, wenn man sich für jede Kleinigkeit registrieren muss, dass ist auch mit ein Grund weshalb wir Gast-Kommentare erlauben. Fakt ist auch das wir durchaus sinvolle Gast-Kommentare haben.

Ich denke mit den kommenden Änderungen, werden wir diesbzüglich einen guten Weg einschlagen, ohne den Leuten eine zwingende Registrierung aufs Auge drücken zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meandor (9. Mai 2006)

Stimmt hast Recht, es sind auch gute Gast-Kommentare dabei.
Finds ja auch selber blöd, wenn man sich für jede Kleinigkeit anmelden muss.

Aber, wenn ihr das mit der neuen Benutzeroberfläche und den Filtern
macht, bitte denkt daran, wichtigstes Wort zum Filtern sollte
"Hunterweapon" oder "Hunteritem" sein oder eben ein Filter, der frei
konfigurierbar ist.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse Meandor


----------



## Patrice (9. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wieviel Arbeit das ist. *g*
> [post="111852"][/post]​



Also ich würd mich dafür ja Opfern... ;p


----------



## B3N (10. Mai 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würd mich dafür ja Opfern... ;p
> [post="112147"][/post]​




Is nortiert! *g*


----------



## Shad0w (12. Mai 2006)

Wir haben doch schon dieses System wo man melden kann, würde mich dann auch anbieten die mit durchzufiltern die gemeldet wurden... 

Wenn ich mal aufm greif sitzte is das kein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (13. Mai 2006)

Shad0w schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon dieses System wo man melden kann, würde mich dann auch anbieten die mit durchzufiltern die gemeldet wurden...
> 
> Wenn ich mal aufm greif sitzte is das kein ding
> 
> ...



/signed XD


----------



## Flowerhoof (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Bewertungssystem ist meiner Meinung nach die Sinnvollste Möglichkeit.

Es gibt dem registrierten Benutzer sogar ein gewisses Gefühl, für die Menschheit da draussen etwas getahn zu haben. *lach*

Mein zusätzlicher Vorschlag: Eine farbliche Kennzeichnung währe nur störend. Lieber alle Kommentare, die negativ bewertet wurden standartmäßig ausblenden (auch für nicht registrierte Benutzer) und die Möglichkeit anbieten negativ bewertete Kommentare einzublenden ("Zeige alle Kommentare" <- link wo am besten reinpasst)


----------



## Brainsen (11. September 2007)

Flowerhoof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das mit dem Bewertungssystem ist meiner Meinung nach die Sinnvollste Möglichkeit.
> 
> ...



 Genau so etwas suche ich! Gibt es die Möglichkeit im Profil oder irgendwo anders alle negativen Kommentare bzw welche mit -10 Votes oder so auszublenden?


----------

